# LH & FSH HORMONE LEVELS



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Peter,
I wonder if you can give me any reassurance/advice;
I have just had results of blood tests which have been done to check my hormone levels with a view of starting my first ivf cycle, I have had a bit of a shock as my FHS & LH levels are high for my age (just gone 36) & am having to be re-tested & an ovary reserve test done this week,my clinic didn't give me any possible causes for these high levels & all I have in my mind is that i must be heading for an early menopause due to them doing the ovary reserve test- are there any other possible reasons why my hormones are so high? i would be very grateful of any help/imformation that you can give me on this subject,
Thanks a million,
Julie Mole.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Julie,

LH and FSH levels are constantly changing as part of the normal cycle so don't be worried about high results from a single test. What you need to do is to have more tests and make a thorough investigation into what is going on. Early menopause is relatively rare so I would not worry too much about that at this stage. Try to find your reassurance from your clinic and the tests they have planned for you.

Hope this helps!

Peter



JULIE MM said:


> Hi Peter,
> I wonder if you can give me any reassurance/advice;
> I have just had results of blood tests which have been done to check my hormone levels with a view of starting my first ivf cycle, I have had a bit of a shock as my FHS & LH levels are high for my age (just gone 36) & am having to be re-tested & an ovary reserve test done this week,my clinic didn't give me any possible causes for these high levels & all I have in my mind is that i must be heading for an early menopause due to them doing the ovary reserve test- are there any other possible reasons why my hormones are so high? i would be very grateful of any help/imformation that you can give me on this subject,
> Thanks a million,
> Julie Mole.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Julie,

LH and FSH levels are constantly changing as part of the normal cycle so don't be worried about high results from a single test. What you need to do is to have more tests and make a thorough investigation into what is going on. Early menopause is relatively rare so I would not worry too much about that at this stage. Try to find your reassurance from your clinic and the tests they have planned for you.

Hope this helps!

Peter



JULIE MM said:


> Hi Peter,
> I wonder if you can give me any reassurance/advice;
> I have just had results of blood tests which have been done to check my hormone levels with a view of starting my first ivf cycle, I have had a bit of a shock as my FHS & LH levels are high for my age (just gone 36) & am having to be re-tested & an ovary reserve test done this week,my clinic didn't give me any possible causes for these high levels & all I have in my mind is that i must be heading for an early menopause due to them doing the ovary reserve test- are there any other possible reasons why my hormones are so high? i would be very grateful of any help/imformation that you can give me on this subject,
> Thanks a million,
> Julie Mole.


----------

